# Death Ride - so how long really is it?



## brurider (May 14, 2002)

Fellow 5 pass survivors, within the nearest mile, how many miles did you have? My odometer showed 124. I've seen than number published by others on the web. The book says 129, so what do you say? Not that it really matters in the grand scheme of things, just curious.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

124 and change. I've tried different computers on different bikes and get the same numbers. Maybe it's because I haven't ridden around the Turtle Rock Parking lot enough.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Not sure why they insist it is 129 and 16K climbing. It's neither. I've finished it twice, and it was 124 both times.


----------



## numbnutz (Mar 14, 2005)

124.1 and just a hair over 15,000'


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

$1.25. Anyone ride it with a GPS?


----------



## gpelpel (Oct 7, 2004)

123.75 miles for 14,692.3 feet. Climbing number may be skewed because the altimeter went nuts during the hailstorm.


----------



## frecciaceleste (Feb 4, 2005)

I've ridden it 3 times and each time was 124 something miles and 14.5k feet of climb using my trusty Avocet 50 altimeter.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Always right at 124 miles with 15,000 ft of climbing


----------

